# Probleme mit Router



## Bauki (14. März 2004)

Ich habe einige Probleme mit meinem Router[MS-Tech LR-510)
Da ich das Ding neu habe und noch nicht ganz den Durchblick habe brauche ich Hilfe. Ich weiß nicht wie ich Ports freisetze(für Outlook und IRC). Könnte mir vielleicht jemand dazu ein par Tips geben.?


----------



## gothic ghost (14. März 2004)

*Router*

hi,
Unter ->  " NAT "  wenn es diesen Menüpunkt bei dir gibt, glaub ich mal das ........
Dann -> Special Application.


----------



## Bauki (14. März 2004)

leider gibt es diese einstellungen nicht. das einzigste was ich bei port forwarding stehe habe ist:  virtual server settings; application settings und dmz server settings.


----------



## gothic ghost (14. März 2004)

*Router*



> _Original geschrieben von Bauki _
> *virtual server settings, application settings*


@ Bauki
das ist es  
1. application settings :  puplic port  + trigger port und TCP / UDP ?
2. virtual server settings :  private IP  + private Port + Type +  puplic Port  ?


----------



## Bauki (15. März 2004)

thx für die hilfe. für mein outlook hab ich es geschafft aber irc rnnt immer noch nicht  und leider auch mein teamspeak und mein cod nich mehr. kann mir vielleicht jemand ein beispiel schreiben wie und wo ich die ports herausbekomme die ich freischalten muss. und was ist mit range bei meinem router gemeint. das beschissene handbuch ist voll ungenau.


----------

